# digital readout for sawmill



## jimmyjames (Sep 6, 2013)

I was wandering if anybody has pondered the idea of putting a digital readout on they're sawmill, I will be getting a 48" version of one of these for the mill, they are cheap can be zeroed after the first cut and are very accurate, I would think it would be easier than using the magnetic ruler and having to move it all of the time, plus they run on 12 volt , they have the wall wart transformer so I can just wire it to the sawmill.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003JULE4Y


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 6, 2013)

The cord on I this short between the rail and the readout but I can extend it 25+' so I can have it on the control panel.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2013)

I guess if I was building a mill I'd have to consider all the options. The link doesn't work very well because you were logged in to your account when you copied the link. Can't read the product details at least I can't. Sounds like a good idea though as long as you can operate it from your control box and it's accurate.


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 6, 2013)

They are meant for being mounted to CNC equipment so they would be more than accurate enough for a mill, these cheap ones might be accurate down to .002 or so, expensive ones are around +/-.0001


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> They are meant for being mounted to CNC equipment so they would be more than accurate enough for a mill, these cheap ones might be accurate down to .002 or so, expensive ones are around +/-.0001



Well, I usually mill to within .0001 by eyes alone. 

+ .125" lol


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 6, 2013)

Kevin said:


> jimmyjames said:
> 
> 
> > They are meant for being mounted to CNC equipment so they would be more than accurate enough for a mill, these cheap ones might be accurate down to .002 or so, expensive ones are around +/-.0001
> ...





Lol lol lol lol


----------

